# Nazi Sub Found



## Doc

Niagara Falls: Divers from the U.S coast guard took part this morning, in a delicate wreck recovery operation to bring to the surface a Nazi submarine discovered two weeks ago at the bottom of Lake Ontario.

 The U-boat was spotted for the first time by amateur scuba divers in late January and they had contacted the authorities. Archaeologists associated with Niagara University of and master divers from the U.S Coast Guard were mobilized on site to determine what it was, and they soon realized that they were dealing with a German submarine that sank during World War II.

 A wreck recovery vessel of the Great Lakes Shipwreck Historical Society was mandated to refloat the ship and bring it back to Niagara Falls, where it must be restored before becoming a museum ship. The delicate recovery operation took nearly 30 hours to complete, but the submarine was finally brought down on the bank with relative ease.

 The submarine was identified as the UX-791, a unique experimental German submarine, based on the U-1200 model, and known to have participated in the “Battle of the St. Lawrence”. It was reported missing in 1943 and was believed to have been sunk near the Canadian coast.

 Professor Mark Carpenter, who leads the team of archaeologists, believes that the U-boat could have traveled up the St-Lawrence River, all the way to the Great Lakes, where it intended to disturb the American economy.

 A report from the dated from February 1943 suggests, that the ship could have attacked and destroyed three cargo ships and two fishing vessels, even damaging the USS Sable (IX-81), an aircraft carrier of the U.S. navy that was used for training in the Great Lakes, before finally being sunk by anti-sub grenades launched by a Canadian frigate.

 “We have known for a long time that the Nazis had sent some of their U-boats in the St-Lawrence River, but this is the first proof that they actually reached the Great Lakes,” Professor Carpenter told reporters. “This could explain the mysterious ship disappearances that took place in the region in 1943, and the reported “Battle of Niagara Falls” which had always been dismissed as a collective hallucination caused by fear.”

 The restoration of the submarine could take more than two years, but once completed, the museum ship is expected to become one of the major tourist attractions of the region.

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/usa-mysterious-nazi-submarine-from-wwii-discovered-in-great-lakes/


----------



## mla2ofus

It looks very good for being underwater for 73 yrs. It would be a nice gesture if next of kin can be contacted to receive the remains of the crew. After so many yrs it might be next to impossible but modern forensics can do some impossible things.
                                        Mike


----------



## Av8r3400

Items submerged under cold, fresh water last a long, long time. 

Look at the more recent shots of the big Fitz as evidence of this.


----------



## bczoom

Interesting.

"The U-boat was spotted for the first time by amateur scuba divers in late January and they had contacted the authorities."
OK, that takes balls.  Scuba diving in Lake Ontario in January!


----------



## JimVT

i would like to see a inventory of how it was armed. could it have been abandon and sunk?


----------



## jpr62902

bczoom said:


> Interesting.
> 
> "The U-boat was spotted for the first time by amateur scuba divers in late January and they had contacted the authorities."
> OK, that takes balls. Scuba diving in Lake Ontario in January!


 
Oh, I'm quite certain that in those conditions, their balls were nowhere to be found.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


> OK, that takes balls.  Scuba diving in Lake Ontario in January!





jpr62902 said:


> Oh, I'm quite certain that in those conditions, their balls were nowhere to be found.



Picture from the article:


----------



## Doc

jpr62902 said:


> Oh, I'm quite certain that in those conditions, their balls were nowhere to be found.



Ya beat me to it JP.  That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It seems to be a hoax. There's several articles on the net like this one 

Lead Stories picked up on a trending article published by worldnewsdaily, which claims that a WWII Nazi German submarine was found at the bottom of Lake Ontario.

After researching the bizarre claim, Lead Stories has confirmed that this is a HOAX.

First off, the submarine that appears in the article published by worldnewsdaily traces back to images of a Russian nuclear submarine that sank in a Murmansk shipyard in 2003 (pictured below).

Lead Stories picked up on a trending article published by worldnewsdaily, which claims that a WWII Nazi German submarine was found at the bottom of Lake Ontario.

After researching the bizarre claim, Lead Stories has confirmed that this is a HOAX.

First off, the submarine that appears in the article published by worldnewsdaily traces back to images of a Russian nuclear submarine that sank in a Murmansk shipyard in 2003 (pictured above).

Secondly, the photo depicting "US Coast Guard Divers", are actually divers from National Geographic's "Under the Pole" series. That big fancy watch on the right diver's arm might have also grabbed your attention...that's because Rolex sponsored this particular expedition.

Lastly, the worldnews claims that a "UX-791" submarine was found which -- after significant research -- we've proven to be a non-existant model. The submarine pictured above is actually a K-159 Nuclear Submarine.

In addition to what we've debunked, it is worth noting that the US Navy has never affirmed submarine activity in the Great Lakes, much less from a Nazi war vessel.

http://hoax-alert.leadstories.com/604527-nazi-submarine-discovered-great-lakes.html


----------



## 300 H and H

If you look real close the pic in the OP has been photo shopped. Notice the back ground is out of scale. The second picture is correct and very much looks like a Soviet fish.. err, submarine.

Nice find, and just goes to show ya that everything is not always as it appears on the net.. As if we didn't know that already. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## waybomb

Can I take my like back?


----------



## Doc

waybomb said:


> Can I take my like back?


   Heck no.  It's there for all to see.   LOL


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

gee I thought we finally found out what happened to the Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## JimVT

what about the germans that bailed out and terrorized the country then later designed some of our finest equipment? 
dam,now i'm back to just thinking about what pontoon princess's kristy looks like.


----------

